# Say hello to my first 10k series!



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

as if i don't have enough snowblower stuff on my plate (Snowbird 263, Ariens 10M, Ariens 824), enter the series model that got me interested in having at least one vintage model on staff.

advertised for $1, within 30 miles, and two owners. PO bought if from an elderly neighbor who bought it new (i believe, btw, that it is a 1973 model). the PO was great, gave me a demo, got it started using the starter motor (recoil is jammed, so will need to address that). he bought a new Ariens a few years ago, and had parked this (with treated gas, and started it periodically). it was too heavy for his wife to use, hence the newer model.

as i said, it started right up, idled well, original 7hp tecumseh. showed me the ropes, everything works. (hope to god the augers will spin free!). has the summer tire/chain setup, locking differential knob.

anyway. just arrived with it, and wanted to get some info out to all the Ariens experts. shoot me your opinions, etc.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

oh, and because of the nice demonstration, and the fact that it starts and runs nice, i paid $20.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Well done offering $20.00
Machine is in fantastic condition, maybe better than my current 1974 10000 series project. 
Everything looks to be there and in good condition, the throttle control has been replaced at some point but that is quite common.
That is a keeper!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thx! And I haven’t confirmed it, but it appears the auger rakes are not seized.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner ........ ☺😁😄


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Came with the various manuals, plus a nice product guide outlining their various products of the day.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Those are nice to have, anything interesting in the product guide?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! What a creampuff survivor! Very nice!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Their nice. The upgraded safety features are great to. Those machines have the upgraded impeller and augers, same ones they used all the way into the late 90's till almost the end of the 924,000 series production. You stick a taller chute on that machine, like I did to mine and those things throw snow as good/better than the new ones do. A few minor modifications like that and those things are the boss. My buddy in Maine has two, he put Predator 212's on his, taller chute, some x trac tires and that thing is like a classic/modern beast. If the original engine still works great, keep it, just get the taller chute and you have some of Ariens best blowers ever built.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

classiccat said:


> Wow! What a creampuff survivor! Very nice!


i don't mind a little creampuff in my life every now and then!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

can y


Ziggy65 said:


> Those are nice to have, anything interesting in the product guide?


can define "interesting"? is this booklet uncommon? if so, happy to post some page pics later.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Old brochures like that are not that common. 
When you get time, I would enjoy seeing some of the pages, thanks.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> Old brochures like that are not that common.
> When you get time, I would enjoy seeing some of the pages, thanks.


its actually pretty thick; about 30 pages of priceless vintage ariens info!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Back from the days when people were still capable of (and actually _wanted_ to) reading the manual and instructions . . .


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

So after about an hour of basic cleaning, old Ironsides is looking pretty good. Most of the stickers look to be there (will need bucket sticker). That old paint really holds up great! The bucket zone looks pretty nice. Impeller and augers rotate smoothly. Engine oil is honey colored.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Teaser: looks like the booklet was for the retailer, not the customer per se. page 1:


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Very cool, I would imagine there aren't many of these dealer manuals that survived.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Looking a little more creampuffy after more light cleaning. Liking the paint quality. Recent shoes and fasteners, and FINALLY a new scraper bar with excellent new fasteners! First machine of several that didn’t have ground down nuts and bolts. Bucket bottom looks undamaged, reflecting quality ownership.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I have photos of a few cool brochures I own from the late 60's, one covers the entire trac team line, unfortunately it wont let me upload photo's on this one, maybe I reached my photo limit, if so thats a shame. I also have a 3 inch Ariens binder from 1974 with every manual for every machine from 1961-1974.
Oh it started working again.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That binder of service manuals would definitely come in handy for working on these old machines.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Opened up the belly to the nice smell of fresh grease! I think the tranny looks pretty good. Belly pan cleaned up nice.


----------



## kshansen (Aug 4, 2020)

Don't know about anyone else here but I think rwh963 should be charged with grand theft!

I mean $20.00 for that like new machine,? heck the one manual is worth more than that!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Anyone know what this brown stuff is on the plastic fuel tank? Top and bottom.


----------



## kshansen (Aug 4, 2020)

rwh963 said:


> Anyone know what this brown stuff is on the plastic fuel tank? Top and bottom.


Not sure but I would be more interested in what the inside of that tank looks like.

But as for the outside I'd just try washing it off with some good detergent and hot water and a stiff nylon brush.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Something for my followers: gen 1 meets gen 2


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

rwh963 said:


> Anyone know what this brown stuff is on the plastic fuel tank? Top and bottom.


It is rust from the gas tank brackets, moisture gets between the tank and bracket and rusts, mine was the same. 
The tank will clean up with a scrub pad and mild degreaser. I would repaint the brackets, to prevent this from recurring after you clean off the rust.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

First trip outside for a test run. Happy to say it did great! Good news, PO was incorrect about the recoil, engine started on second pull!

question, is it ok to let it run on idle for an extended period of time? I was thinking I would let fresh gas and additives do their thing.
also, any recommended oil additives?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Also, a little industrial yard art. I call it “Winter’s Over”.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never used an oil additive ...., I only use 5W30 *Full Synthetic* in all my equipment.

I put XTrac on all my blowers.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Did some work on the fuel tank staining and disassembled the brackets for a repaint. Decided to leave the rest of the covers in their original painted form. They are in pretty good shape, and like to keep things original if possible.


----------

